# Carmel College Spring 2017



## prettyvacant71

*Carmel College Mansion House (Mongewell House)*

I was told about this little treat by Headflux after a bit of an unlucky morning in Bedford, so nice one dude There are quite a lot of pic’s with this post as I wanted to try and give a kind of “virtual walk through” most of the rooms. Although there aren’t actually a lot of items left to photograph I’ve tried to catch the feel of the place as I liked it here.


*A little history...*


Carmel College in Mongewell park, Oxfordshire was founded by the late Kopul Rosen, with the Mansion house being built in 1888 and was used as a hospital for wounded officers during The First World War. Several of the buildings were designed by the local architect Thomas Handcock and Sir Basil Spence. Known as the “Jewish Eton” the college was Europe’s only Jewish boarding school and operated from 1948-1997, although some non Jewish pupils also attended. Carmel pupils were aged between 11-18 years of age with the alumini being referred to as “Old Carmelis”. 


From 1990-97 it topped the list of most expensive boarding schools in the county, with typical boarding fees for 1996 being £30,000 a year. The selection process was competitive with applicants requiring to sit entrance exams to demonstrate their ability to contribute to the school ethos and uphold core values (sadly these high standards obviously didn’t apply to certain members of staff who have subsequently been convicted of noncing some of the kids). 


The college closed in 1997 due to the reduction of pupils and the institution suffering financial difficulties due to the termination of government assisted places. A small chapel of St. John The Baptist remains open within the grounds, although no longer used for regular services it remains consecrated and is cared for by The Churches Conservation Trust.


The site has been used many times as a filming location, with Mongewell House being inspirational as “Monkswell Manor” in the longest running West End show, Agatha Christie’s play The Mouse Trap.

*Future Plans for the site...*


The 31.8 hectare site has three Listed buildings; the Julius Gottlieb gallery and boat house, the Jewish Synagogue and an amphitheatre. Plans have been submitted for a new housing development which will incorporate these surviving buildings into the scheme. In total 24 buildings will be demolished including the old dormitories and science block to make way for 13 new two and three story buildings. Redevelopment work has been delayed due to financial issues.

(wiki, Oxfordshire Guardian,HOME - carmelcollege.co.uk)



OK so on with some pics…



carmel 061 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 001 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 031 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 016 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 021 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

I always try to include a bog shot




carmel 035 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 109 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 104 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 114 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 105 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 149 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 153 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 170 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 452 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 455 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 449 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 199 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr



carmel 189 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 178 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 042 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 232 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 465 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 429 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 399 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 394 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

This made me laugh! I bet George is a CEO of some huge Hedge Fund firm now…hopefully he’s not in therapy...




carmel 373 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 354 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 339 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 320 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr



carmel 314 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 290 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

I hid in this cupboard for nearly 10 mins but it felt like a couple of hours as I had heard voices and footsteps coming up the stairs. Its times like this when your on a solo trip and you’re in a confined space in a pitch black cupboard that you just simply ask yourself wtf am I doing???? I couldn’t really use my “lookin for bats” excuse this time




carmel 262 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 418 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 239 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 520 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 533 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




carmel 536 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr






Well if you hung in there thanks for lookin folks…

Be lucky!


----------



## HughieD

Ha ha...really enjoyed that. Fab shots and a great attention to detail.


----------



## mockingbird

Some excellent shots you got here, the piano one is really nice the groundsman is often lurking so you did well to capture alot


----------



## jsp77

Fantastic report and nice right up, you have certainly captured it well with some excellent shots. 

I bet it was nice in the cupboard


----------



## prettyvacant71

mockingbird said:


> Some excellent shots you got here, the piano one is really nice the groundsman is often lurking so you did well to capture alot



Thanks MB...and yes he does, but luckily he's not so light footed lol


----------



## prettyvacant71

jsp77 said:


> Fantastic report and nice right up, you have certainly captured it well with some excellent shots.
> 
> I bet it was nice in the cupboard



Thanks jsp...I spent a lot of my formative years standing in the corner facing the wall, do they still do that??? so I'm use to boring surroundings


----------



## Brewtal

Stunning report, really great pics as always. Gotta love a game of hide and seek!


----------



## Mikeymutt

Great stuff pretty vacant.lovely shots there.nice to see this place still open.did you see the lovely bedroom with the bed in a bay window and tatty sofa.we missed all the science labs here.


----------



## Ferox

Excellent report on this place bud and brilliant pics. We where spotted by the groundsman and told to fuck off when we had a look last year  The cupboard incident sounds crazy bud. I have had a few WTF I'm I doing moments but nothing like that


----------



## krela

Lovely report PV, thank you.


----------



## MD

you've done well there mate 
we had to hide upstairs away from the groundskeeper


----------



## smiler

You got really nice pics PV, it looks a lovely building with lots of cupboard space, I liked the old school cast iron cistern, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## prettyvacant71

Mikeymutt said:


> Great stuff pretty vacant.lovely shots there.nice to see this place still open.did you see the lovely bedroom with the bed in a bay window and tatty sofa.we missed all the science labs here.



I've just looked at your previous fab report Mikey, it seems like there's been a bit of shifting about of furniture, how dare they! There's plenty of places I didn't get to see here too...maybe another revisit required lol


----------



## prettyvacant71

smiler said:


> You got really nice pics PV, it looks a lovely building with lots of cupboard space, I liked the old school cast iron cistern, Proper Job, Thanks



I'm glad you also appreciate the simpler things in life too Smiler, just incase it should ever come in handy...John Harington invented the flushing toilet with a cistern in 1596, I think I squeezed that one out before our favourite fact finder DS!


----------



## prettyvacant71

MD said:


> you've done well there mate
> we had to hide upstairs away from the groundskeeper



It looks like this guy must be in a constant loop of hide a seek


----------



## clinka

Great pictures. The bunny in the last shot looked like he was doing the breast stroke!


----------



## mookster

You did very well to get so far back from the house without being spotted, the groundsman lives in the bungalow to the right of the shot.

He's a total nutter, and doesn't limit himself to verbal abuse - he tried to run one of our group over, then late last year did the same to my friends who went as well as trying to physically assault one of them to boot.

Not a nice piece of work.


----------



## Rubex

I always enjoy your reports prettyvacant  another stunning set! It's good to see this place again.


----------



## smiler

mookster said:


> You did very well to get so far back from the house without being spotted, the groundsman lives in the bungalow to the right of the shot.
> 
> He's a total nutter, and doesn't limit himself to verbal abuse - he tried to run one of our group over, then late last year did the same to my friends who went as well as trying to physically assault one of them to boot.
> 
> Not a nice piece of work.



These folk who take on the protection of sites as their life's work are scary, I got one I want to nose around when me knees fixed but I'm not over enthusiastic on making this guardian angry, but me and me jug are working on him


----------



## Priority 7

Wow so much to do there and I still haven't been. I didn't realise Headflux was still about, I still remember his subtle bull like approach to Lillesden manor many moons ago and inability to see a large rotund figure of Priority 7 waving like a looney at him from an open window.
Can't say there is much I can think of up in my old stomping ground of Bedford these days. Anyway great set and good job avoiding 3rd party security patrols lol..


----------



## stu8fish

Fabulous set there.


----------



## night crawler

Seriously you visit a place just around the coner from where I live (never been in it) and don't have the manners to invite me. Very nice post well done, hope the guy who looks after the place did not catch you or the police who tend to train there. Nice one


----------



## prettyvacant71

Priority 7 said:


> Wow so much to do there and I still haven't been. I didn't realise Headflux was still about, I still remember his subtle bull like approach to Lillesden manor many moons ago and inability to see a large rotund figure of Priority 7 waving like a looney at him from an open window.
> Can't say there is much I can think of up in my old stomping ground of Bedford these days. Anyway great set and good job avoiding 3rd party security patrols lol..



Yep Headflux is still around clickin away, thats if you can find him thru his luxuriously maintained beard and fog of vapour


----------



## prettyvacant71

night crawler said:


> Seriously you visit a place just around the coner from where I live (never been in it) and don't have the manners to invite me. Very nice post well done, hope the guy who looks after the place did not catch you or the police who tend to train there. Nice one



Oh I'm sorry NC that was rude of me! But I didn't know you were just around the corner lol..I have been there a couple of times and I think I out stayed my "welcome" so sadly I prob won't be going back but I shall bear you in mind if I'm around that way again!


----------



## Naked Explore

What a great explore. Going to this place soon


----------



## Wrench

Naked Explore said:


> What a great explore. Going to this place soon


You may wanna check out the date of this post first


----------



## J_a_t_33

This place is still there. People live on site though, I've been asked to leave on several occassions... Not every time though. 

Lovely spot by the river.


----------



## night crawler

J_a_t_33 said:


> This place is still there. People live on site though, I've been asked to leave on several occassions... Not every time though.
> 
> Lovely spot by the river.


Who by? The caretaker.can visit You can visit the church freely


----------



## Lavino

Wonder if the crazy Einstein guy who tried run us over still patrols lol.


----------



## Currymonster

smiler said:


> These folk who take on the protection of sites as their life's work are scary


It does look pretty Hogwartsian in places, and that Mr Filch character has plenty of foundation in reality...


----------



## night crawler

Currymonster said:


> It does look pretty Hogwartsian in places, and that Mr Filch character has plenty of foundation in reality...


He might not work there now


----------

